#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  > Θερμομόνωση: Μετατροπή απλού σπιτού σε ενεργειακό

## ΣΑΚΗ ΑΝ

γεια σας ειμαι φοιτητης (μηχανολογος μηχανικος τ.ε) και ασχολουμαι με  την πτυχιακη μου η οποια εχεις ως θεμα ενα ενεργειακο σπιτι . Μηπως  μπορειται να μου πειτε τι θερμομονωτικα υλικα χρησιμοποιουσαν πριν απο  20 περιπου χρονια .Επισης αν γνωριζεται καποια σελιδα στην οποια μπορω να βρω καποιους στοιχεια των υλικων απο τα οποια θα υπολογισω την αποδοση?

----------


## Xάρης

Καταρχήν χρειάζεσαι τον *κανονισμό θερμομόνωσης του 1979*.

Με το πρόγραμμά μου για excel "*Θερμομόνωση 2.32*" θα κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά έχω περάσει όλα τα υλικά του κανονισμού θερμομόνωσης του 1979.

Καλή συνέχεια. :Χαρούμενος:

----------

ΣΑΚΗ ΑΝ

----------

